# Error installing libsoundtouch4c to a 64bit AMD



## noob (May 7, 2009)

I have successfully installed soundtouch and now am trying to install libsoundtouch4c 

I do the configure and everything works great

then when I type gmake this happens

```
/usr/src/libsoundtouch4c-0.4]# gmake

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CXX    --mode=link g++   -g -O2 -lSoundTouch -lstdc++  -o libsoundtouch4c.la -rpath /usr/lib soundtouch4c.lo  

g++ -shared -nostdlib /usr/lib/crti.o /usr/lib/crtbeginS.o  .libs/soundtouch4c.o  /usr/lib/libSoundTouch.a -L/usr/lib -lstdc++ -lm -lc -lgcc_s /usr/lib/crtendS.o /usr/lib/crtn.o  -Wl,-soname -Wl,libsoundtouch4c.so.0 -o .libs/libsoundtouch4c.so.0

/usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libSoundTouch.a(SoundTouch.o): relocation R_X86_64_32S can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC

/usr/lib/libSoundTouch.a: could not read symbols: Bad value

*** Error code 1



Stop in /usr/src/libsoundtouch4c-0.4.

gmake: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
```
I am very new to freebsd so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## noob (May 8, 2009)

Has anyone else had this problem? if so how did you resolve it?


----------

